# Tool Gloat - Wards Master (i.e., Stanley) No. 45



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

I was able to score this Wards Master No. 45 on the bay recently for $80. The plane is the exact same as a Stanley No. 45 - you can even see where they ground off the "Stanley" name on the hoop!

As far as I can tell, the only parts I'm missing are cutters #10, 11, 15, 23, and 24. I imagine those will be a pain to find.

I can't wait to try this out in the shop. Roy Underhill makes it look like a lot of fun.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice score!

So these are Stanley made and then were remarked and remarketed?


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Worth the gloat! I can understand the excitement to get this going!


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

@mcase - From what I read, that is exactly the situation. Kind of like how Sargent (and Stanley too, I think) both made Craftsman planes at some point in the past.

I just got a set of the longer rods and a beading stop on the bay as well, and my itch to get this thing going is even greater than before. Oh, the woes of living in an apartment…


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

grfrazee, you should be able to find the missing blades no problem. I have seen many for sale on ebay. I have the Stanley version and have used it quite a bit on several projects. I built a nice case for it and it definitely found a good home in my shop. Enjoy!


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks paratrooper34, the problem isn't finding the blades on ebay, the problem is 1.) finding them singularly, and 2.) finding them for a decent price. I tend to find the single blades selling for twice as much per blade than they sell for in a lot, but I am loathe to buy duplicates. I have no inclination to re-sell on ebay, but maybe I should change my attitude on that. Or just try reselling on here.


----------

